# Соль в организме человека



## Mik (20 Дек 2007)

Как действует употребление соли на человека, болеющего остеохондрозом?


----------



## Ell (20 Дек 2007)

Так же, как употребление сахара. Раздражаются вкусовые рецепторы.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (20 Дек 2007)

лучше ограничивать потребление соли в любом случае.однако вопрос поставлен некорректно.


----------



## Mik (20 Дек 2007)

Я стараюсь не употреблять соли уже приблизительно 3 месяца. Приблизительно 2 месяца я принимал специальную настойку, которая гонит соли, а сейчас почти месяц пью препарат АРТРИКЮР! Если сравнить самочуствие 3 м. назад и сейчас - разница очень солидная.   

Правильно ли это - не употреблять соль? Может ли быть проблема со спиной, шеей, головокружением, болях между лопаток в ногах причиной склонности организма к накоплению соли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2007)

Соль, которую мы едим   и соли, которые откладываются в организме, имеют разные основания (Na- и Ca-), и вообще, то что откладывается, не соль.
Но ограничивать надо, полезно для ССС. Ваше улучшение просто совпадение со сроками улучшения, возможно, результат правильного поведения, а возможно и эффект плацебо. Не останавливайтесь на достигнутом. Присоедините к ограничению соли-правильное поведение, ЛФК, массаж и всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Mik (21 Дек 2007)

Уточните пожалуста что значит - хорошое поведение,ССС, ЛФК! Сроки улучшения я так полагаю ето зима и лето? А еще можна ли мне занятся бегом и занятиями с гантелями?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2007)

Mik написал(а):


> Уточните пожалуста что значит - хорошое поведение,ССС, ЛФК! Сроки улучшения я так полагаю ето зима и лето? А еще можна ли мне занятся бегом и занятиями с гантелями?



Хорошее поведение:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/profilaktika-boli-v-spine

ССС-сердечно-сосудистая система:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...unkcionalnoj-diagnostiki-serdechno-sosudistoj

ЛФК-лечебная физическая культура:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/

Срок улучшения, это сроки в которые наступает улучшение у большинства пациентов, даже и без медицинского вмешательства (с ним быстрее и с меньшими последствиями, в большинстве случаев)

Можно и бегом, но лучше на дорожке.

Можно и гантелями, но лежа.


----------



## Ell (22 Дек 2007)

Кипятим 2 литра воды с вечера. Утром еще кипятим 1 литр и добавляем 2 столовые ложки *соли*. Смешиваем. Выпиваем в течение 3-х часов.
Эффект и на лице тоже.
Соль - враг или друг?


----------



## abelar (22 Дек 2007)

А какая связь между остеохондрозом и поваренной солью?aiwan

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Ell написал(а):


> Кипятим 2 литра воды с вечера. Утром еще кипятим 1 литр и добавляем 2 столовые ложки *соли*. Смешиваем. Выпиваем в течение 3-х часов.
> Эффект и на лице тоже.
> Соль - враг или друг?



А еще у Вересаева: 1 капля йода на стакан воды в первый день, 2 капли на второй день... и дак - 100дней, а потом -обратно:p


----------



## Ell (22 Дек 2007)

Единственное, что хорошо - когда человек считает, что употребление соли негативно повлияет на его здоровье и стремится ограничить себя в этом, замечательно! Еще здоровее будет  
Плохо, когда хочешь соленого огурчика или селедочки, но по рукам себя бьешь


----------



## Mik (22 Дек 2007)

Спасиба всем кто оставлял свои коментарии, за советы, но всетаки плохо ли для организма человека если старатся неупореблять соль вообще? Что если действительно иногда хочется соленого? Существует ли коственная зависимость между употреблением соли и остеохондрозом в разных его проявлениях?


----------



## Ell (22 Дек 2007)

Всё должно быть в меру.
И употребление соли, и употребление чего-либо еще.
Более того, например, ванны с солью весьма благоприятно действуют на организм.
А соли Рапан вообще показаны при остеохондрозе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Плохо, когда хочешь соленого огурчика или селедочки, но по рукам себя бьешь



Интересное желание Ell :blush200: ! 
Это же хорошо! И бить себя не надо. А если уж бить, то не по рукам!

Добавлено через 2 минуты 


Mik написал(а):


> Существует ли коственная зависимость между употреблением соли и остеохондрозом в разных его проявлениях?



Солёная пища вкуснее, съедается больше, полнеется скорее. А вот вес влияет на остеохондроз.


----------



## Helen (23 Дек 2007)

Mik написал(а):


> Спасибо всем, кто оставлял свои комментарии, за советы, но всетаки плохо ли для организма человека, если старатся не упореблять соль вообще? Что если действительно иногда хочется соленого? Существует ли коственная зависимость между употреблением соли и остеохондрозом в разных его проявлениях?



Даже если соль не добавляется в пищу, она присутствует в достаточном количестве в естественных продуктах в дозах, незаметных на вкус человеком. Но в большом количестве соль содержится в таких продуктах, как сыры, колбасы, консервированные продукты и тд. - Это так называемая "скрытая" соль, бывает важно объяснять для людей с гипертонией или заболеваниями почек, где количество соли может иметь клиническое значение. А вот от недостатка соли еще никто не умирал 

Хочется соленого - пожалуйста, просто в меру. Зависимости между употреблением соли и остеохондрозом еще никто не выявлял, разве что предположение доктора Ступина по усилению аппетита.


PS Соль может иметь значение как поставщик йода в организм, так как соль у нас в основном йодированная, в связи с недостаточным содержанием йода в нашем регионе.


----------



## Mik (25 Дек 2007)

Спасибо администраторам сайта за возможность получить заочную консультацию, интересующие меня вопросы я выяснил! 

Благодарность всем, кто отвечал, за оптимизм и хороший настрой! Я уже начал заниматся ЛФК, свою диету все-таки буду продолжать и продолжать пить АРТРИКЮР! Кстати, я уже почти 2 месяца хожу в парную раз в неделю, с этой недели начну посещать ее 2р., на этой неделе или после нового года запишусь на масаж, а еще в ближайшем будущем хочу походить на плавание. 

С уважением Андрей!


----------

